# Won't charge in the Android side



## rahiq (Jul 12, 2012)

I have an issue where if the battery dies in the Android side, I'll leave it plugged in and then it will boot up but will not charge. It remains at 0%. I have to unplug it or reboot it then wait about 10 mins and it tries to boot up, it goes to the boot loader where I have to choose webOS. It will charge under webOS. I am using CM9, does anyone know how to correct this issue? I have tried reinstalling android but the problem still occurs. The weird thing is the issue only happens with mine and not the one my sister uses, I installed the exact same rom on both.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## shezar (May 18, 2012)

Please see the first post here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31548-how-to-install-jcsullins-cm10-unofficial-build-20121216-with-sound-camera-microphone-edited-2102013/
Hint: search for "charge"


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

rahiq said:


> I have an issue where if the battery dies in the Android side, I'll leave it plugged in and then it will boot up but will not charge. It remains at 0%. I have to unplug it or reboot it then wait about 10 mins and it tries to boot up, it goes to the boot loader where I have to choose webOS. It will charge under webOS. I am using CM9, does anyone know how to correct this issue? I have tried reinstalling android but the problem still occurs. The weird thing is the issue only happens with mine and not the one my sister uses, I installed the exact same rom on both.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


I don't believe it matters with CM9, but make sure you go to settings/storage, three dots upper right corner, tap computer connection and make sure there is a check by MTP. Also, you can try a different wall charger and usb cable. Also make sure the end cap on the wall charger is properly locked in place.


----------

